# new ven dreadnought on GW website



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

this is the new ven dreadnought being realesed, its an ok model in my view, id like to get my hands on the new fist the most, but i think they could have done a better detailed model.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1491453&prodId=prod630020a


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Well at least he has a Plasma cannon which I wanted for a Bjorn conversion. There are also new plastic kits for Killa Kans & Deff Dreads. There is also previews of a Chimera & Basilisk (not sure if new). All good in my book.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the fact that its about £10 cheaper than the other model, so I'll most likely be going with this model if I was to get one. I do like the model though, I think it looks like a cross between the original dreanaught and the original venerable


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

> As well as all of the brand-new models, the Studio has also updated the Imperial Guard Chimera and Basilisk kits. They're both more straightforward to assemble and include all the weapon options listed in the Imperial Guard Codex. The Chimera kit includes a turret-mounted multi-laser, a turret-mounted heavy flamer, a turret-mounted heavy bolter, a hull-mounted heavy flamer, a hull-mounted heavy bolter, a hunter-killer missile and two different tank commanders. And if you are ordering a tank or two, then the Tank Accessories Bitz Pack has a host of useful components that are great for adding a personal touch to your vehicles.


From GW site, I guess now you won't get pissed at the models and throw it against the wall, looks like a gimmy to sell more models. Nothing leaps out and me and screams buy me.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

posted this on another thread but ah well.

"yes received email from GW today on Advanced order for Battle Missions, the new SM Venerable Dreadnought is a classic GW set...no primary weapon...a MM on a Dreadnought is useful but you only can get it in AOBR, Ebay or FW basically for the MM, the old Dreadnought didn't have it so you would think putting it with the new model would be a good plan...nope...so unless you scourge Ebay or FW you may have to buy AOBR for your MM Dread or convert the MM from the lovely Plasma Cannon they have given us.

and no option for a DCCW on either side just default CCW and 'ornate power fist'

otherwise a nice looking kit compared to the old metal Ven. Dread.

cheers

WKG"

will still get it though


----------



## Genesis (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks good and is cheaper too .


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks good to me and has alot more options


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Still no MM ... what gives? I know I can get one from AoBR but still.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

To me that looks amazing, it has the most interchangable parts in 40K, along with the ornate lascannons and PF. I agree, it didn't leap out to me like the Pyrovore or Mawloc/Trygon, but I guess that's because it isn't a "new" model, (new stats). Still, if I played SM (or if Chaos really did use stolen technology) then it'd be a seller.


----------



## PresGbush (Feb 20, 2010)

Ya it looks pretty sweet. But it still isn't the most amazing model I have seen. But then again I don't play SM.


----------



## Feytor (Apr 1, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> Still no MM ... what gives? I know I can get one from AoBR but still.


Why do you want a MM in the new box? IMHO it's the worst option for dreadnought.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

wow I didn't realize this little model costs almost 50 bucks. 

What a nut punch!

I wonder if people realize they can get a forgeworld one for the same price and pick up some arms from a bit store.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I really do not like this model - I consider it a step back from the previous version. It just looks like a standard dread' with some gold plates screwed onto it.

Besides, the forge world variants look absolutely awesome beyond compare.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I plan on doing a Bjorn the Fellhand converision with this model. I can't wate to see how it turns out.


----------

